# Reduced gas mileage '00 Maxima SE



## ifixharts (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey all, this is my first post on this board and I've got a question regarding reduced gas mileage. I've got an '00 Maxima SE with 98k miles that I bought 6 years ago with 10k miles on it. It's always gotten about 25 mpg but recently it's dropped to about 18 mpg. My first suspect is O2 sensors (pre-cat) but what else could it be? It's about due for new spark plugs but getting to the firewall side to change plugs out looks to be impossible. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

You may have a MAF sensor that is dirty or going bad. Often times aftermarket air filters don't fit very well and allow dirt to pass by them. Nissan has a service bulletin relating to this problem. The rear plugs are not bad to do.


----------



## ifixharts (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for your reply. What do you suggest using to clean the MAF? 

I had an '85 Maxima that had a bad MAF and it was pretty expensive to replace (it was about 10 years ago and it ran about $400 used). 

I wonder if I should just send it in to the indie and have them hook the car up and run some diagnostics.......


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

List price for the MAF sensor in the bulletin is just over 100.00 dollars. Some Maximas also call for a ecm reprogram in conjunction with the MAF sensor replacement. However I have a friend who recently replaced his MAF sensor without doing the reprogram and has noticed no ill effects. Let me know if you want the part no.


----------

